

Why Myspace Music Will Fail - babyshake
http://gigaom.com/2008/09/15/why-myspace-music-is-likely-to-fail/

======
jacobscott
To the extent that myspace is a player in music discovery, it seems like it
has potential for profit. I have no clue whether the valuation discussed is
reasonable or insane, but I do know that myspace has reasonable penetration in
the not-tech-elite segment, and good relations with content producers.

------
colinplamondon
No free downloads, non-starter.

They're still fighting the wars of a decade ago.

